# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Какая боль сильнее, физическая или моральная?

## Волк-Одиночка

Вчера, 24 декабря, у меня на работе произошел несчастный случай. Когда я закатывал телегу с деталями в лифт, их перекосило и они упали на бок, придавив мне правое колено. Вес примерно 400 кг. Я сразу же почувствовал, что ступня очень сильно выгнулась. Сам я не мог выбраться. Первые 30 секунд я ничего не чувствовал. потом началась сильная ноющая боль. Мне повезло что мимо лифта проезжал карщик, заметив меня он тут же подскочил и попробовал поднять детали, не вышло, быстренько сбегав еще за двумя мужыками начали поднимать детали втроем, снова не вышло. сбегали еще за людьми, точно не помню сколько их там было, 5 или 6 человек, только тогда они смогли приподнять край деталей, меня вытащили. Где то я под ними лежал минуты 4. Боль шла 3,5 минуты. Это была очень сильная боль. После того как меня вытащили я лежал на полу и стонал от боли еще пару минут. Утащили в медпункт, на скорую и в больницу. болевой шок проходил 2 часа. перелом лодыжки. 
Сейчас сижу и сравниваю эту боль с болью моральной которую испытал год назад и не могу выбрать что сильнее. Вы как считаете?
Вспомните свою самую сильную физическую и моральную боль и выбирете.

----------


## NoNaMe

Они не сраниваются - это разные вещи. тчк.

----------


## Freezer2007

моральная, мы иногда режем или ещё чего с собой делаем чтобы физическая боль перебила моральную.

----------


## NoNaMe

*Freezer2007*
Аппетит легко перебивается ударом сапога в челюсть.
Так что сапог сильнее чтоль?)

----------


## Вия

физическая боль ощутимее.))моральную можно заглушить,а вот физическую не так то просто(

----------


## Blackwinged

Моральной боли не существует. А эти душевные терзания, очень мерзостные, да, заглушаются без проблем. Причем можно так назаглушать, что потом сам не рад будешь.

----------


## Sl0D

*Freezer2007* согласен. физическая боль иногда даже может нравиться. но вот моральная - не знаю.

----------


## wwwww

естественно физическая боль сильнее.У меня один раз так желудок болел, что у даже озноб начался.

----------


## BlackBlood

душевная боль намного хуже чем физическая....

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Все конечно зависит от длины и тяжести боли. Для каждого из нас она разная и поэтому все соотносят их по разному.

----------


## Anubis

> душевная боль намного хуже чем физическая....


 Да ладно))) Не думаю, что всякие скорби и печали сильнее дают ощущение, чем паяльник в заднице или иглы под ногтями.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Физическая сильнее, а моральная дольше проходит...
Хотя ответила в опросе, что моральная....
В общем, я сама себе противоречу...глупость...

----------


## wwwww

Приведу простой пример.Есть всякие психологические проблемы, жить не хочется, депрессия добивает.Но вот наступает физическая боль.И тогда не то что лучше становится, а наоборот в 2 раза хреновей чем было.Хотя может это и хорошо? тогда уж точно прощк простого убиться.По крайней мере для меня.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Приведу простой пример.Есть всякие психологические проблемы, жить не хочется, депрессия добивает.Но вот наступает физическая боль.И тогда не то что лучше становится, а наоборот в 2 раза хреновей чем было.Хотя может это и хорошо? тогда уж точно прощк простого убиться.По крайней мере для меня.


 То есть ты хочешь сказать что если совместить душевную боль с физической, то прямая дорога к су?
А говорят наоборот, одно другое заглушает. Или я тебя не правильно понял?

----------


## wwwww

> То есть ты хочешь сказать что если совместить душевную боль с физической, то прямая дорога к су?


   да.

----------


## Noir

Для того, чтобы это сравнивать надо быть уверенным, что ты это испытал. Настоящую душевную боль и настоящую физическую.  Мне кажется, что это означает, что человек много на себя берёт, если со знанием дела рассуждает о таких вещах...

Моральную боль и безысходность в какой-то мере испытывал каждый, и вынести в принципе можно многое. Но именно от невыносимой боли человек и может сойти с ума, будь она моральная или физическая. А сошедший с ума человек, который действительно ЗНАЕТ, что это, как раз и не будет о таком говорить по тем или иным причинам.

О себе. Боль от утраты, слёзы - всё это было в моей жизни, как и в любой другой. Было и прошло. Я не считаю себя достойной это сравнивать, но самой невыносимо оказалась для меня боль физическая, от ожогов - я была почти на грани. Так что в общем-то проголосовала за первый вариант. Для галочки.

----------


## нетуменяника

Самое страшное: моральная боль как следствие физической. Пример: маньяк вас обрезал в подвале (по всем пунктам) наигрался и выкинул (живым но..). Было больно, а дальше как жить с этим?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Да уж, это жесть. А ведь в жизни полно таких случаев, когда люди после физических увечий становились морально подавлеными, просто нет дальнейшей жизни.

----------


## .

...

----------


## Slipknot

Хм...как уже говорили-их сравнивать нельзя-вернее сложно...
Например-тебя попросили сунуть палец в огонь-морально-ты переживаешь, боишься, волнуешься, но все это почему?-боишься физической боли (я не говорю что все боятся огня-просто привела пример)... 
Или-тебе нужно прыгнуть между горажами-они вроде бы не высоко-и ты понимаешь, что прыгнув, врятли умрешь (при условии что не ломается шея, позвоночник), но морально ты не можешь себя перебороть, испытывая негативные эмоции, и взять-и прыгнуть(может быть даже основанные на предыдущем опыте, тоесть ты боишься снова лежать в больнице, мучать родных своим состоянием, -ведь тебе это жуткие душевные терзания-тоесть -моральная боль (хоть и не очень серьезная))...Ты снова боишься оказаться в больнице, и испытывать и физическую и моральную боль. Все это я к чему?...ИМХО-они настолько взаимосвязанны-что просто практически неразделимы. 
Вы замечали-что если очень сильно переживать, мучаться морально-может начать сильно болеть живот?? ... Нельзя их разделять..все таки. 
Не спорю-со мной могут и не согласиться.

----------


## wwwww

> Физическая боль по сравнению с моральной – тьфу


   Мне лет 5 назад делали операцию на ноге под местным наркозом, вырезали небольшую доброкачественную опухоль.Так вот когда прошло действие наркоза была такая невыносимая боль, невозможно было ни лежать, ни сидеть, вообще ничего делать не могла.Слёзы выступали и катились сами собой и стоны непроизвольно вырывались.Ни о чем не думаешь и мечтаешь лишь бы прекратилась боль.

----------


## Katrin

определённо - моральная! если брать физическую... боль конечно же есть, бывает ещё и какая. но ведь физическая проходит-то быстрее чем моральная. попробуй избавиться от боли в душе?! ни хрена не выйдет, т.к. и "место расположения" души никто не знает. эту боль можно сравнить с паразитом, который сидит и жрёт тебя изнутри, а ты в дипе...

----------


## wwwww

ну я например могу терпеть моральную боль сколько угодно. По крайней мере можно заниматься делами, лечь выспаться.А физическая боль мешает нормальной жизнедеятельности.

----------


## Katrin

Мы не говорим - мешает или нет, а мы говорим о том, какая сильнее...

----------


## .

...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Когда ф-я боль длится месяцами без перерыва организм уже привыкает к такому состоянию, и боль перестает мешать жизнедеятельности.


 Ну эт врядли, может ты быстрее привыкнешь к моральной боли и будешь с ней жить, а вот привыкнуть к физической боли, я не представляю как?

----------


## .

...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Чудеса какие то!!

----------


## нетуменяника

Те кто утверждают, что моральная боль сильнее физической. А давайте вы ко мне придете и я вам под ногти буду иголки вставлять и паяльником прижигать половые органы? Все ваши прошлые "моральные метания" покажутся вам яйца выйденного не стоящими. Уверен. Немного потерпеть и все? А если много и долго, а?


Вообше оба вида боли конечно взаимосвязаны, как верно заметил некто выше. И обе ужасны.

----------


## .

...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Те кто утверждают, что моральная боль сильнее физической. А давайте вы ко мне придете и я вам под ногти буду иголки вставлять и паяльником прижигать половые органы? Все ваши прошлые "моральные метания" покажутся вам яйца выйденного не стоящими. Уверен. Немного потерпеть и все? А если много и долго, а?


 Вот именно, полежав моя нога под этим грузом я просто не мог в тот момент думать о моральной боли! И пусть в этот самый момент все моральные боли объеденились бы и ударили по мне, то мне на них было бы просто пофигу!

----------


## Katrin

Да ну, бред какой-то... Как можно привыкнуть к боли?!

----------


## нетуменяника

Большинство утверждают что моральная боль все таки сильнее. Давайте разберемся с этим подробнее. Почему они так думают? Например потому, что страдают от каких то жизненных проблем и когда становится совсем хренво, режут руку (или еще что то) и их отпускает. Временно. Отсюда они делают такой вывод.

А теперь посмотрим на ситуацию с другой стороны. Вся жизнь это сплошное моральное страдание. А смерть страдание физическое. Помучаешся немного (физически) и подохнешь. Зато морально больше страдать не будешь. А вы что делаете? Продолжаете жить, то есть выбираете моральное страдание (которое по вашему страшнее). А следовательно сами себе противоречите.

----------


## Katrin

Нельзя рассматривать жизнь, как сплошное моральное страдание...

----------


## нетуменяника

И то правда) Жизнь еще и страдание физическое)

----------


## .

...

----------


## Katrin

НЕТУМЕНЯНЯНИКА,
неужели ты видишь жизнь такой ужасной? Неужели у тебя на столько всё плохо, что для тебя это только всяческая боль?

----------


## Кошара_с_пилой

не буду голосовать...и то и другое больно

----------


## ordinaire

ДЛя меня физическая боль - это конечно страшнее. 

С душевной я знаю что делать - можно себя пожалеть, можно поплакать,  порисовать, поскандалить в магазине, можно устроить классическуюженскуюистерику, можно поныть. 

Еще душевная боль - это огромный источник вдохновения. Она нужна для творчества - это резерв с нереальным масштабом.

А что мне делать, когда язва обострится? Только мучаться и ждать(

----------


## нетуменяника

> НЕТУМЕНЯНЯНИКА,
> неужели ты видишь жизнь такой ужасной? Неужели у тебя на столько всё плохо, что для тебя это только всяческая боль?


 Неужели у тебя настолько все хорошо, что сама мысль об этом кажется тебе дикой?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Сообщение от Волк-Одиночка
> 
> Вот именно, полежав моя нога под этим грузом я просто не мог в тот момент думать о моральной боли! И пусть в этот самый момент все моральные боли объеденились бы и ударили по мне, то мне на них было бы просто пофигу
> 
> 
>  А если бы в двух шагах в это время умирал близкий человек, и надо как-то дотянутся что бы помочь, то что бы было первостепенным.


 Не знаю даже что получилось бы тут. Дикая ноющая боль, смог бы я через нее помочь близкому? Трудный вопрос, наверно надо чтобы это случилось на самом деле.

----------


## MeiLi

..........

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Физическая боль  сильнее.
Если вам ногу оторвет, то фиг вы будете, думать о том что жизнь плохая и вас никто не любит.
Тот кто говорит что физическая боль - фигня, не испытывал её по настоящему!
Палец  порезать, это еще не предел...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Diary_of_Dreams*
+1
Да и перелом ноги не предел мечтаний! Есть и по хуже боль!

----------


## Katrin

> Неужели у тебя настолько все хорошо, что сама мысль об этом кажется тебе дикой?


 С чего ты взял, что эта мысль кажется мне дикой? А вообще, да, у меня всё хорошо, уже...  Я просто не могу поверить, что у тебя всё на столько хреново, что ты, блин, живёшь и страдаешь.

----------


## .

...

----------


## salamandra

Моральная. Она подолгу преследует тебя, сжигая изнутри. А физическая не долговечна.

----------


## Lelarna

_Ответила, что моральная сильнее, но все же это не совсем правильно.

Нельзя сравнивать два совершенно разных вида боли. 
Длительная физическая боль может вызвать моральную, и наоборот, во время депресии, например, может отчетливо болеть какая-нибудь часть тела...
Так же они могут заглушать друг друга...

И в то же время я согласна с мнением, что все зависит от человека... 

salamandra, физическая боль тоже может длиться годами... да такая,что пошевелиться нельзя... 

_

----------


## danisa

хуже всего постоянная и сильная тошнота  и рвота(мес.2 например)и днем и ночью, это хуже боли и уж точно хуже переживаний, она их доводит до абсурда, до безумия

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> хуже всего постоянная и сильная тошнота  и рвота(мес.2 например)и днем и ночью, это хуже боли и уж точно хуже переживаний, она их доводит до абсурда, до безумия


 И правда, когда перепью, а потом блюю весь день, то к вечеру меня это уже просто бесит, а 2 месяца терпеть, это вообще пипец.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Ура, мне сняли гипс! как ни странно но оказывается опухоль не прошла полностью. вот блин, врач сказал, что еще недели 2 надо будет физио проходит.

----------


## ~Broken Love~

По сути - физическая.

----------


## я незнаю

согласен с нордменом с 1 страницы.я лично считаю что моральная боль сильнее

----------


## IncognitO

физическая только если какая-нибудь предсмертная, тогда уже до моральной боли будет так далеко, что как бы плохо не было, всё забудется. а вот если сравнивать обычную физ боль и моральную, то сильнее моральная.хотя опять же, всё относительно. смотря какие боли сравнивать.

----------


## артур

моральная...она тяжелее и дольше проходит....

----------


## ER

для меня моральная боль хуже, мне никогда не удаётся спрятать чувства - чуть что и сразу рыдать, такая я...
а боль я и стерпеть могу....

----------


## Чёрная Роза

очень трудно сравнить. и та и та может быть очень сильной. я вот заметила когда испытываешь физическую боль, то думаешь, что она сильне, а когда моральную то наоборот. я когда-то пробывала вытеснять моральную боль физической, а вот физическую моральной врядли можно вытеснить.  глосовала за физическую, может потому что очень её боюсь.

----------


## Black Angel

помню уронила металическое ведро на ногу, в итоге пришлось хирургическим путем удалять ноготь с большого пальца и помню, узнала, что человек, которого я любила до безумия, просто использовал меня...сказать какая боль сильнее очень сложно, но думаю, что моральная боль все-таки сильнее, хоть и не намного...

----------


## огрызок тепла

физическую боль можно заглушить таблетками.а вот моральную не получится

----------


## NamelessChild

> физическую боль можно заглушить таблетками.а вот моральную не получится


 если очень веселые таблетки, то получится и моральную.
только нет смысла что-то заглушать. надо лечить. либо ампутировать.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> физическую боль можно заглушить таблетками.а вот моральную не получится


  Очень даже получится. 



> только нет смысла что-то заглушать. надо лечить. либо ампутировать.


  В некоторых случаях есть

----------


## Black Angel

нашла я тут кое какую информацию, думаю вам будет интересно

"существует всеобщее заблуждение, что душевная боль сильнее физической. "я готов претерпеть любые пытки, только верните мне погибшего любимого человека". все верно. претерпели бы и вы и я. но с точки зрения психологии физическая боль всегда доминирует над душевной. а поскольку два очень сильных чувства не могут одновременно находиться в сознании, то физическая боль на какое- то время вытеснит душевную." (краткий справочник самоубийцы)

----------


## Чёрная Роза

Пробывала такой меод.

----------


## Black Angel

это был не метод, а суждение, а метод, заключающийся в том, что бы заглушать душевную боль физической очень часто используется людьми на практике, что можно судить хотя бы по теме "почему люди режут руки?"

----------


## MATARIEL

хм... а может та боль сильнее, которую мы испытываем на данный момент, будь то физическая или моральная... просто когда испытываешь на себе физическую боль, тока жется что она сильне, а например, через некоторе время испытываешь моральную и теперь она кажется сильнее... хм...

----------


## Roman

какая интересная тема. каждый тут прав по своему. не забывайте, что люди разные--у каждого свой болевой порог. так же и душевная боль. 
можно умереть морально, можно умереть физически. тогда боли не будет.
но лучше не знать ни той, ни той.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

мнения разделились. у каждого своя правда. возможно даже сравнение моральной и физической боли не правильно, все таки разные они по своему понятию..

----------


## [underlover]

для меня физическая - сильнее. страшнее.
к физической боли сложнее привыкнуть..

физическая редко проходит сама по себе (если это настоящая боль. как в первом посте, перелом/рак/неврит/невралгия и подобное)...
моральная проходит и притупляется...

имхо

----------


## Omega

голосовал за моральную, но уверен что ошибся.
ведь многие испитуют физическую боль чтобы заглушить моральную.
 например операция без наркоза... наврядли сможешь думать о моральном чтоби заглушить физическую... вобще думать...

----------


## June

Сложно сказать. Сильная физическая боль заглушает моральную, значит она сильнее. Например, когда у меня камень из почки выходил, я думал только о нем. Но при этом моральная боль для меня страшнее. Из всей продолжительной боли она самая сильная и самая запоминающаяся.

----------


## Игорёк

Физическая сильнее, но короче по действию. Не совсем корректно сравнивать. 
Острая физическая боль не может длиться долго. Моральная может. Но по конечному результату они могут быть равны - гибель.

----------


## Игорёк

Перелом позвоночника это больше боль именно моральная. Рак болит только на последних стадиях. Гангрена тоже длиться достаточно быстро. 
Наркотическая зависмость страшна именно сломаной психикой, а не болью (ломками). Боль можно перетерпеть несколько дней, а психологическую зависимость надо терпеть всю жизнь, или как минимум значительную ее часть.

----------


## Лазарус

с твердой уверенность могу сказать, что физическая боль всегда сильнее..сам подвергался пыткам и знаю,что это такое...а насчет моральной вы ошибаетесь,бывают мертвые внутри люди,тогда они не чувствуют эмоций,но всегда чувствуют физическую боль..

----------


## M'aik Liar

Физическая сильнее, но моральная долговечнее.

----------


## ФАК

У меня с болью проблемы, к сожалению. Все переплетается. Чувствую очень чужую и моральную, и особенно физическую. Но вот мне сделать больно достаточно сложно. То есть если будут бить кого-то, то мне будет гораздо больнее, чем если бы били меня. Болевой порог собственный высокий, но не считаю это плюсом.

----------


## never forget

Для меня точно моральная боль сильнее. Физическая боль тоже хорошо знаю что такое, физическая боль быстро  проходит.

----------


## ФАК

Моральная боль тоже проходит. Все проходит, к сожалению.

----------


## Римма

учитывая контекст, я бы сказала - к счастью))

----------


## karnaaval

> Перелом позвоночника это больше боль именно моральная. Рак болит только на последних стадиях. Гангрена тоже длиться достаточно быстро. 
> Наркотическая зависмость страшна именно сломаной психикой, а не болью (ломками). Боль можно перетерпеть несколько дней, а психологическую зависимость надо терпеть всю жизнь, или как минимум значительную ее часть.


 Очень понравился этот ответ и я с ним соглашусь

----------


## Keffiro

Та боль сильнее, которую нельзя прекратить. 
  Даже не знаю, иногда физическая сильнее, но когда она проходит - становится легко.

----------


## Покалеченная жизнь

Лучше не какую не испытывать, но так увы не бывает.

----------


## inger

Наверное моральная. Физическая проходит. А моральная боль может разъесть всё изнутри настолько, что разрушит всю твою жизнь

----------


## Человек из будущего

Физическая боль сильнее моральной, любая болезнь приносит физическую боль, с физической болью жить тяжело, а порой невозможно, физические недостатки делают тебя реально неполноценным и ограничивают твою жизнь во всех смыслах этого слова.
А моральную боль можно перетерпеть, также время лечит, да и отношение человека к проблеме в процессе его развития может меняться. Хотя тут всё неоднозначно, если человек долгое время не может решить эту проблему, и моральная боль может убить человека. Мы живем в метафизическом пространстве, вся наша жизнь переплетается между физическим миром и нематериальным миром - сознанием, эмоциями, чувствами, творчеством, внутренними потребностями.
Если бы человек был лишен всех этих качеств, всё было бы проще.

----------


## Покалеченная жизнь

Сильно сказано, мне нравится.

----------


## Wasted

> Однозначно моральная, грю как человек выливавший на себя ведро кипячённой воды.


 
И как ты выжил после этого? Это ж пиздец.

----------

